# Getting fired / leaving MAC



## macemployee (Sep 16, 2012)

I work for MAC and I love my job at a slower location and goals are really hard to make which led me to a few discussions my AUS is amazing always it's just the goals are so high for my counter . I'm afraid I'm close to being let go does anyone know the process of MAC firing people ? And for the people who left Mac what made you leave and what did you end up doing after ?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 28, 2012)

Unless it's theft, you can't just be let go. They have to give you written warnings to do so and with that, you get like 3. 

  	I left because of my situation at my counter and the cosmetic department. I was at a Nordstrom and the guy at my counter was a total a$$ hole, who I literally wanted to fight every shift.  Once I decided to leave, I called HR and told them I was quitting and the situation. 

  	I'm really happy I did. Being a freelancer for them instead of an employee allowed me to meet awesome artist and building my own business.


----------



## MissPumpkin (Oct 2, 2012)

You could always talk to your manager and share your thoughts with her, if the goals are high for everyone at counter she probably knows herself. We had a month with high goals and we all worked as a team, but we were all aware that it was a slow month. Try not to worry too much and good luck!


----------

